# IPad getting warm when using StaffPad



## borisb2 (Feb 9, 2021)

Using StaffPad on iPadPro 11" 2018 .. I noticed that when using StaffPad the screen gets pretty warm and the battery drains within 1-2 hours.

Is that expected or a known bug? .. With no other app I have that behaviour.

I will pay closer attention if its only happening when I'm inputting notes or already when the app is open


----------



## jonathanparham (Feb 10, 2021)

Hmmm following. I guess check with support. hadn't heard of that before. Maybe try the Facebook group?


----------



## borisb2 (Feb 10, 2021)

jonathanparham said:


> Hmmm following. I guess check with support. hadn't heard of that before. Maybe try the Facebook group?


Does the battery drain quickly when you use StaffPad?


----------



## jonathanparham (Feb 10, 2021)

oh sorry man I'm on surface pro.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Feb 10, 2021)

borisb2 said:


> Using StaffPad on iPadPro 11" 2018 .. I noticed that when using StaffPad the screen gets pretty warm and the battery drains within 1-2 hours.
> 
> Is that expected or a known bug? .. With no other app I have that behaviour.
> 
> I will pay closer attention if its only happening when I'm inputting notes or already when the app is open


Close all the apps that are running in the background, and then see how long the battery lasts. You could have some heavy processes running in the background, such as apps that use GPS etc.....


----------



## OleJoergensen (Feb 10, 2021)

Ive used Staffpad for a year on 2 Ipad pro models and they do get warm when entering notes.
The short battery life started after a Staffpad update 2-3 month ago.


----------



## Jett Hitt (Feb 11, 2021)

OleJoergensen said:


> Ive used Staffpad for a year on 2 Ipad pro models and they do get warm when entering notes.
> The short battery life started after a Staffpad update 2-3 month ago.


I agree, there was a decisive point when suddenly StaffPad seemed to be eating a lot more battery, and I think that it happened with the October update. I find that switching to dark mode helps. I don't like to work in dark mode, but when I am just futzing with things, it seems to improve battery life--and that may just be my imagination.


----------



## themeworks (Feb 12, 2021)

Dark mode really helps, as does cutting making sure browser or mail is not open in the background. You can fidget with some background app permissions, location and other things - general iPad optimization, but really - it will eat some power, it's doing a lot. I get the same when doing heavy drawing apps as well, so not just staffpad. I tend to use my MacBook (m1) for rendering, printing PDF which take some load off the iPad for just composing.


----------

